# Little wrench



## precisionmetal (Dec 25, 2009)

Took a crack at making a small combination wrench today. I measured a std (long) Snap-On wrench to get the proportions, and then tweaked things a bit from there. This one is 5/32" (the wrench size for a 1-64 nut).  I made this part from some .050" thick spring steel (heat-treated 1095, around 53 Rc).

The wrench for a 00-90 is 5/64", so I'll make one of those next.


----------



## Ken Bartlett (Dec 25, 2009)

Very slick looking tool you have made. Great job!! If I may ask, how did you create the notching in the closed end of the wrench? Some sort of broaching die set? Maybe a tutorial would be in order for those of use wanting to make our own box end wrenches. Thanks.


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm sure he made it on a wire EDM machine. Looks awesome!!!


----------



## 1hand (Dec 25, 2009)

Powder keg  said:
			
		

> I'm sure he made it on a wire EDM machine. Looks awesome!!!



Sounds expensive.......sure is awesome though.


----------



## precisionmetal (Dec 25, 2009)

Yep -- the entire wrench was cut on a wire edm machine. After it was cut, I made a simple setup to "bend" the box end 15°, which seems to be a fairly accepted angle for that among most wrenches.

Here's a bit more of a closeup of the box end. The shape is loosely based on the Snap-On "flank drive" system, though I've tweaked it a fair bit from what they do.

It's a very elegant method to apply rotation to a hex, as no force is applied near the corners.

If anyone is interested, you can grab the *DXF file* that I created to cut this wrench. (may need to right-click on that link and do a "Save As")


----------



## 1Kenny (Dec 25, 2009)

PM, that is nice. It sure does look better than my Flank Drives.

? Can an EDM engrave the size of the wrench on it?

Kenny


----------



## precisionmetal (Dec 26, 2009)

Kenny,

It would technically be "possible" to mark something that size with an EDM (that would be using a plunge EDM, not wire edm like I have), however an electrode would need to be made of the shape to be burned in. With a newer/CNC plunge EDM machine, it could theoretically be done like engraving, which would eliminate the need to make an electrode of the exact shape to be marked.

However, a much more practical method would be to mark it using a laser. I'm looking into it... just in case I decide to make a full set of these.  

Pete


----------



## Ken Bartlett (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info, and the dxf file. Well I think wire EDM is a bit out of the reach of the normal home machinist though. Wounder if there is a way to make some sort of quick and dirty die/punch for an arbor press to approximate the same thing. If it were constructed like a broach or tapered some how it may work. Or how about using a small diameter driller in the bottom of each v shape in a set pattern rotating on the circle, then finish with a triangular file. Would be a pain for multiple pieces but may be ok for just 1 or 2. Just trying to think what I could do with what I have now to make the same thing.


----------



## precisionmetal (Dec 26, 2009)

Ken,

With the skills of the people on this Board, I'm sure almost anything is possible! Of course any sort of punch or broach (or even file) operation may require that the part be made in the soft/annealed state, and then heat treated afterwards. Not insurmountable though!

Pete


----------



## shred (Dec 26, 2009)

a 6-sided wrench ought to be doable with a small enough end mill-- drill out the 'corners' and connect with flats. To do the 12-sided might need CNC or more cleverness.


----------



## Speedy (Dec 28, 2009)

WOW :bow:
love it. ;D


----------

